# Coyotes are edible?



## C2na

Ok, so I have been researching coyote hunting since is like to give it a shot. I was thinking it'd make a neat trophy of some sort. Anyways, I looked up reasons for hunting coyote and came to this article.

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/7-benefits-hunting-coyotes/

Last reason is they're even edible.

Question is: have any of you ever eaten one, and how was the taste.

I never knew people ate them.










Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Axiom-

Certainly you can eat them, but they are dogs...


----------



## C2na

That's what I was thinking.



Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampbuck

So....why should eating dog be a problem.


----------



## Waif

swampbuck said:


> So....why should eating dog be a problem.


Did not used to be a problem on this continent.
There may have been more better behaved dogs then too.


----------



## C2na

Do you eat dogs? Not knocking anyone for eating coyote, just never knew anyone actually did....

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampbuck

Never had the opportunity to try it, but I would give it a try.


----------



## Waif

C2na said:


> Do you eat dogs? Not knocking anyone for eating coyote, just never knew anyone actually did....
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


I've had winter possum that tasted like a wet dog smells.
Could canine be worse?


----------



## C2na

Waif said:


> I've had winter possum that tasted like a wet dog smells.
> Could canine be worse?


Pretty much what I suspect coyote would taste like. I'm good on that.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSUFW07

Steve Rinella has tried it. 



. Can't hear what they are saying because of the speakers on my work computer are terrible, but I have shot a coyote once while deer hunting, took her in for the hide and a euro mount and I didn't care to ask what they did with the rest. I might try it sometime but if it tastes anything like it smells on the outside, I think I'll pass.


----------



## C2na

MSUFW07 said:


> Steve Rinella has tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't hear what they are saying because of the speakers on my work computer are terrible, but I have shot a coyote once while deer hunting, took her in for the hide and a euro mount and I didn't care to ask what they did with the rest. I might try it sometime but if it tastes anything like it smells on the outside, I think I'll pass.


They say if you make sloppy joes or "pulled pork" with sauce, you'd never know. I assume the sauce cover the taste. Might be worth trying one day.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos

Sure their edible, it's called ground hound.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I'm guessing no skinners here.
The haunches look great when you skin them.

Our western culture doesn't see canines as a food source. So, I pass.
But the meat looks very nice. Kinda porky.


----------



## Waif

Gamekeeper said:


> I'm guessing no skinners here.
> The haunches look great when you skin them.
> 
> Our western culture doesn't see canines as a food source. So, I pass.
> But the meat looks very nice. Kinda porky.


Been out of the active part awhile but would cheerfully share what meat is available under a younger sky.
Waagh!


----------



## Will Williamson

I felt the same. about eating what I kill. So I smoked and baked a coyote, for our pre deer hunting gathering.
No body, could eat more than one bite. I never ate **** before, but I,m pretty sure it taste like coyote


----------



## Corey K

I was in Tennessee trapping, I had some people walk over to the shed I was skinning a couple Coyotes in. They asked if I was going to eat them, I said uh nope. They took them off my hands for me....I've ate Mountain Lion, honestly wasn't bad. I know people eat Bobcat as well. I just purely hate the smell of Coyotes when skinning them, no way for me. Raccoons, beaver, muskrats, ok they are decent...We fooled over 20 guys at work with some baked Raccoons, some were a little upset when they found out it wasn't a beef roast...


----------



## C2na

Doesn't sound very appealing if it smells and tastes like ****. I think if I ever kill one I'd stick to turning it into a trophy of some sort. Maybe a rug.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooi12z

I have had one time, I was skinning one and after a few beers a friend wanted to try it. Honestly it wasn't as bad as you would think, but it was not good by any means. I don't think i would eat it again but now I can say i have tried it.


----------



## old professor

Will Williamson said:


> I felt the same. about eating what I kill. So I smoked and baked a coyote, for our pre deer hunting gathering.
> No body, could eat more than one bite. I never ate **** before, but I,m pretty sure it taste like coyote


----------



## Crawfish

C2na said:


> Last reason is they're even edible.
> 
> Question is: have any of you ever eaten one, and how was the taste.
> 
> I never knew people ate them.


Edible just means you won't die (or at least get violently ill) from eating it, doesn't mean that it is tasty...


----------

